# Silly banter split from: Improved Combat Uniform



## dapaterson (6 Jul 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> No problem gang, I take payments in form of ice cold MGD's......



MGD?  Is that a kind of military bridge?  I heard the Canadian Military Engineers put up a military bridge at a place called Trouty last year...


----------



## dapaterson (7 Jul 2011)

Yes.  Miller Genuine Draft.  It was failed attempt at humour, since MGB = Medium Girder Bridge.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jul 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I've worn it all and you can't fool me  ;D



recceguy's basic training graduation photo :


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Jul 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> And somewhere, an RSM has suddenly dveloped a splitting headache, with tremors and a deep sense of fear.



Darn it why do you think we call them UNIFORMS! Aye caramba!!! oooohhh all this talk about mixing uniforms....... :stars:


----------



## Danjanou (8 Jul 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> recceguy's basic training graduation photo :



Please Recce is armoured or cavalry, he would never have been on an infantry course. This is his Basic graduation photo


----------



## Jungle (8 Jul 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Darn it why do you think we call them UNIFORMS! Aye caramba!!! oooohhh all this talk about mixing uniforms....... :stars:



Yeah, I know... I spent the last 5 years as a Sgt-Maj, but I have just crossed to the dark side; it's a good thing, because I am not a good actor and had a hard time making people believe that the uniformity aspect of the uniform was so important to me.

The first uniforms were a simple cape with distinctive colours to distinguish friend from foe; they are now part of a system that conceals and protects Soldiers. Some people have brought the uniformity aspect to near-religious status, which is something I disagree with. But that's just my opinion...


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Jul 2011)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Hey, I've got an idea.. we could have a dress that we wear in garrison, we could call it "garrison dress".  And then we can wear our combats for the field?



Hmmmmm....you maybe onto something! I shall have to write a paper and give myself employment for the next five years.....and fill in the leading change bubble.... ;D


----------



## Gunner98 (8 Jul 2011)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Jim, those were the Mk3 combat shirt if I recall.  I had them issued to me when I joined the reserves in 92.
> 
> Hey, I've got an idea.. we could have a dress that we wear in garrison, we could call it "garrison dress".  And then we can wear our combats for the field?



No one has said the obvious, what about the NCU (Navy) style for garrison?  I have not heard many sailors complain!  Maybe a unit ball cap as well.  ;D


----------



## ballz (8 Jul 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> No one has said the obvious, what about the NCU (Navy) style for garrison?  I have not heard many sailors complain!  Maybe a unit ball cap as well.  ;D



Now a ball cap is an idea with some frickin' legs! What were we saying earlier about looking like rockstars?


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Jul 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> No one has said the obvious, what about the NCU (Navy) style for garrison?  I have not heard many sailors complain!  Maybe a unit ball cap as well.  ;D



And we could call it "Working Dress" except that we in the Army shall wear it with spit shone ankle boots and we WILL iron it til the creases cut our fingers.....who's with me?!!!


----------



## dapaterson (8 Jul 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And we could call it "Working Dress" except that we in the Army shall wear it with spit shone ankle boots and we WILL iron it til the creases cut our fingers.....who's with me?!!!



...I hear the RCR is recruiting...


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Jul 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> ...I hear the RCR is recruiting...



And we shall paint rocks whilst wearing coveralls over our Working Dress, taking care not to ruin the shine on our Boots Ankle.....


----------



## Teflon (8 Jul 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And we could call it "Working Dress" except that we in the Army shall wear it with spit shone ankle boots and we WILL iron it til the creases cut our fingers.....who's with me?!!!



The newly independent state of Wainwright has interest in this idea and it shall be tabled at the next sitting of the National Council of All Things Lame and Unnecessary But Meriting Discussion!  :nod:


----------



## Pusser (8 Jul 2011)

This conversation has hit bottom and started to dig - All personnel are now directed to don digging dress...


----------



## dapaterson (8 Jul 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> This conversation has hit bottom and started to dig - All personnel are now directed to don digging dress...



But what's the terrain like?  Should we wear CADPAT TW or CADPAT AR?


----------



## Pusser (8 Jul 2011)

I think we need a new CADPAT SW (soil and worms)


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Jul 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> This conversation has hit bottom and started to dig - All personnel are now directed to don digging dress...



Digging dress shall consist of the following:

Beret or Forage Cap
DEU Tunic
Sweater itchy - 
Cadpat Pants (bloused of course!)
One mukluk - right foot
Low Shoe - Left foot
Socks Black
Gloves Black - 

Helmet shall be worn on order!!

I've lost my mind.... :blotto:


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And we could call it "Working Dress" except that we in the Army shall wear it with spit shone ankle boots and we WILL iron it til the creases cut our fingers.....who's with me again like we used to?!!!


Fixed that for you  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (8 Jul 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> Now a ball cap is an idea with some frickin' legs! What were we saying earlier about looking like rockstars?



Can we add coloured ascots to it because they would look like waaay kewl 8)


----------



## Wookilar (8 Jul 2011)

As long as I get my helmet back so I can eat cereal in the field again, I'm all for it. :warstory: Can't eat out of a fur hat now can you.

Wook


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Jul 2011)

But, wouldn't a "green" garrison dress with ball cap make it hard to abide by the 11th commandment: "Thou shalt not frustrate when asketh to fill-er-up whilst driving through a self-serve gaz!" ???


----------



## Webgear (8 Jul 2011)

Or we could fight naked like the Pics or celts use to. It would save us money and maybe force people to get back into shape.


----------



## Privateer (8 Jul 2011)

Easy it in gently:  Start with naked EXPRES testing.  Can't wait for the shuttle run!


----------



## Haggis (8 Jul 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Can we add coloured ascots to it because they would look like waaay kewl 8)



I still have mine and I'm dying to wear it with CADPAT, pressed, of course, with trousers bloused and weighted over spit shone combat boots.

Hey Jim!  I sense a parade in the making!!!!


----------



## medicineman (8 Jul 2011)

I'm pretty happy here in my little neck of the woods wearing my coveralls, naval boarding party with boots, shine if you feel like them.  However, since my dolphins aren't cool enough, I can't wear that as walking out dress like the clearance divers, submariners or port inspection divers can...but I'm working on it.  I wear combats then with boots, combat, just brushed since I haven't been lately.

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jul 2011)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I still have mine and I'm dying to wear it with CADPAT, pressed, of course, with trousers bloused and weighted over spit shone combat boots.
> 
> Hey Jim!  I sense a parade in the making!!!!




Ooooooo. I know exactly where mine is, and my SSF boots too. Bring it on!!! Who gets to stand in front if we're all MWO's though?


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Jul 2011)

The firing squad?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jul 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> The firing squad?



I'm sure there are more than a few that truly agree there Kat


----------



## Danjanou (8 Jul 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Ooooooo. I know exactly where mine is, and my SSF boots too. Bring it on!!! Who gets to stand in front if we're all MWO's though?



Your ascot is probably a crown royal bag ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jul 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Your ascot is probably a crown royal bag ;D



Wrong neck, wrong head


----------



## Danjanou (8 Jul 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Wrong neck, wrong head



Well if we go with the nekkid pict solution you're covered then.  8)


See what I did there booys and girls.


----------

